# Gangnam style



## mmesandrita

there is a new music video called "gangnum style"-what does it mean?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Doesn't mean anything other than "강남" + style. There's no universally accepted meaning of the phrase, and people have different ideas as to what it possibly means.

Before Psy released this album, the phrase was hardly heard and used.

If you ask me, 강남 스타일 means something modern, something pioneering, something expensive, something superficial, something trendy.

PS Calling it "a new music video", by now, is a serious understatement, by all accounts.


----------



## jakartaman

Gangnam(강남) is arguably the richest district in today's Seoul. It's the center of business, finance, and upscale entertainment with the majority of its residents living in high security fancy apartment complexes. I'm sure you have such a place in your city or country. It's sort of like saying "Manhattan style."


----------



## 한국어

jakartaman said:


> It's sort of like saying "Manhattan style."



I beg to differ. Manhattan can be described as the microcosm of world finance and American culture, but it itself doesn't necessarily conjure up image of "upscaleness" or "richness" or "aloofness" which is what "Gangnam style" is all about. Although Gangnam area boasts a thriving entertainment scenes, traditionally that title goes to Hongdae.

And I would say that the center of business and finance lies in Yeouido, not in Gangnam.


----------



## jakartaman

한국어 said:


> I beg to differ. Manhattan can be described as the microcosm of world finance and American culture, but it itself doesn't necessarily conjure up image of "upscaleness" or "richness" or "aloofness" which is what "Gangnam style" is all about. Although Gangnam area boasts a thriving entertainment scenes, traditionally that title goes to Hongdae.
> 
> And I would say that the center of business and finance lies in Yeouido, not in Gangnam.



That's why I used words like arguably or sort of. I don't think it's necessary to point out what each district in Seoul is best known for. Gangnam is just a place where you can find everything upscale though some of them may not be the best of the best. Psy is Korean so he used Gangnam, not knowing his song would be an international hit. Just think of some fancy place in your capital(or any metropolitan) city and that's what Gangnam is.


----------



## 한국어

I am afraid you misunderstood my post. Gangnam is simply not comparable to Manhattan. 

The image of Gangnam is closer to Beverly Hills, as Psy himself repeatedly said on interviews in English. Let's take his word for it.


----------



## jakartaman

한국어 said:


> I am afraid you misunderstood my post. Gangnam is simply not comparable to Manhattan.
> 
> The image of Gangnam is closer to Beverly Hills, as Psy himself repeatedly said on interviews in English. Let's take his word for it.



Sounds good. I agree.


----------

